# Hi all new looking to buy a Quattro Sport!



## jayqs

Hi all new the the site just thought i say hello and hope to be part of the club soon with a new TTQS just wanted to join up to get as much info as pos and to make sure im getting the right car or even right model TT i heard great things about the car i currently drive a MK5 golf gti 2.0T its an awesome car not 100% sure i want to sell but i really fancy getting my hands on something special like the Q sport im going to be useing it for trackdays and light mods,it seems to be the right move from what i have now?

il be asking a few silly newbie questions im sure! :wink:

thanks
Jay


----------



## trev

Hi and welcome to the forum jay,


----------



## p1tse

welcome to the forum
any spec of your golf?


----------



## jayqs

thanks for the welcome,

p1tse-do you want info like milage and factory spec? if you do iv got all the info on my pistonheads advert, only mod it has is a full magnex system.i can post the link if thats what your after


----------



## p1tse

no that's cool, as i've seen it:
http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/668408.htm


very nice

good luck


----------



## jayqs

Ha! thanks alot!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome ,a lot of ropey QS's around so be careful out there :wink:


----------



## jayqs

any advice you can give me when looking at QS's will be great? i dont want to get a dodgy one :?

also am i wrong in thinking the Q Sport has the hybrid K04? or is it just the K04


----------



## Wallsendmag

Check the wheels very carefully


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome I have been looking for a qS for a good few months myself as Andy said there are a lot of ruff ones out there


----------



## Hark

standard k04 just with a remap and lots less weight


----------



## jayqs

ok so its just a remap that makes up for the slight power diff,

i have seen the QS's range from as 11k-16k to be honest i was going to max out at 14k as i think i can get a nice one at that price? what sort of price range are you looking at yellow-tt?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

jayqs said:


> ok so its just a remap that makes up for the slight power diff,
> 
> i have seen the QS's range from as 11k-16k to be honest i was going to max out at 14k as i think i can get a nice one at that price? what sort of price range are you looking at yellow-tt?


I am only looking for an Avis or Silver one if you want a black one there are a couple on the Auto Trader site with very low miles (13k) for very good prices 
When I first started looking they were going for £20k but now I would not pay more than £14500/£15000 as the prices have fallen like a stone


----------



## Wallsendmag

jayqs said:


> ok so its just a remap that makes up for the slight power diff,
> 
> i have seen the QS's range from as 11k-16k to be honest i was going to max out at 14k as i think i can get a nice one at that price? what sort of price range are you looking at yellow-tt?


Haven't seend a decent one yet at any price


----------



## jayqs

im interested in any colour i have to say red would look great with the wheels powdercoated black  i like the avis and the blue i think black would be last choice but if its a good one well priced then il take it i think all of the QS's look great,have you look round many?

-wallsendmag :? how many have you looked over?

are you looking to do some trackdays? and whens the next big meets or shows for audi/vw's im in south east


----------



## Wallsendmag

jayqs said:


> im interested in any colour i have to say red would look great with the wheels powdercoated black  i like the avis and the blue i think black would be last choice but if its a good one well priced then il take it i think all of the QS's look great,have you look round many?
> 
> -wallsendmag :? how many have you looked over?
> 
> are you looking to do some trackdays? and whens the next big meets or shows for audi/vw's im in south east


Yellow has been looking mainly but I think we may be a wee bit fussier than your average Joe (not TTcool though)


----------



## jayqs

Im the same! i want somthing nice and i can be very fussy! but when you say "fussier than your average Joe" how fussy are we talking :!: whats been putting you off with the ones you have seen? just tips for me to look for


----------



## R6B TT

Thats because Yellow is looking for a yellow QS with matching pie holders 

Check his sig for how fussy he may be - you don't win Concours at multiple events year after year without being a bit OCD!


----------



## Wallsendmag

jayqs said:


> Im the same! i want somthing nice and i can be very fussy! but when you say "fussier than your average Joe" how fussy are we talking :!: whats been putting you off with the ones you have seen? just tips for me to look for


Scratches ,scrapes ,kerbed wheels and high mileage. Plus the ones with the wrong spec are ignored to start with .


----------



## jayqs

i can understand why he would want it to be Mint now!

i would always check for Scratches ,scrapes ,kerbed wheels and high mileage as a rule and general signs of damage that may have been painted its seems its going to be a little harder than i thought! il just get the golf sold and get out there and view them..can't wait!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

[quote="R6B TT"a bit OCD![/quote]
 How dare you I am defo not a bit OCD I am very very OCD and I will thank you to remember that :wink: 
Yes I am looking for a mine qS and all the ones I have seen look like they have had a hard life scrapes on at least one wing also on the paintes seat backs and door edges were they have been hit against walls and other cars [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SimonQS

jayqs said:


> ok so its just a remap that makes up for the slight power diff,


Not that slight, only 15 bhp but 44 lb ft (about 22% ish over standard) which makes a real differnce - easyly as quick as a remaped 225.


----------



## jayqs

wow thats great! how will the QS feel compared the my mk5 gti? iv never test driven a tt of any type,think il get out and have a drive if i can..


----------



## Wallsendmag

jayqs said:


> wow thats great! how will the QS feel compared the my mk5 gti? iv never test driven a tt of any type,think il get out and have a drive if i can..


Vey quick and planted if you know what i mean


----------



## jayqs

Nice!


----------



## T3RBO

Bit late but welcome to the forum


----------



## Jessidog

Hey you guys must have missed my post...

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=120773&p=1302765#p1302765


----------

